# The Coral Reef Pen, What do you think?



## Johnathan (Sep 30, 2007)

Now I am home, off crutches, and working in the shop again! Yes! I finally took some photos of pens I've been working on yesterday and wanted to post this one. This is the coral reef pen featuring corals and fish from the Solomon Islands. I have a few more I'm working on, catching up on orders, and putting my website through a makeover. Hope to get it done next week. Thank everyone for your kind emails.


----------



## winpooh498 (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!
That is absolutely beautiful!!! Is it a blank you made? Is Painted or some form of resin? If you don't want to share I do understand.
WOW!! I am blown away!


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job,
 That is really one cool looking pen


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 30, 2007)

The base of the coral pen is a stabilized and dyed Box Elder burl that has been hand painted. I normally use a lacquer finish but switched over to CA when I found a paint recipe that I like. It paints like a water base but dries like an enamel.

Here is a sneak peak of a pen I'm working on inspired by the beautiful and endangered Lady Gouldian Finch of Australia. This limited edition pen will be raising money for this little bird. This is not even close to being done, there will also be branches painted with smaller birds in the background. I also had to use a great burl from down under for the base. You'll notice there is a chip in the cap barrel that has been filled, there will be a tree branch painted there.[]  This shows part of the process


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 30, 2007)

That's how you get the big bucks--- a work of art---thanks for sharing.


----------



## alxe24 (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks fenomenal. That is some skills you have there. The best part is that you can blend thmn all into one project. Good luck


----------



## fiferb (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful as usual Anthony. Glad to see you back at work![]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />Beautiful as usual Anthony. Glad to see you back at work![]



Boy, I sure like it, getting credit for such a wonderful pen I didn't make []

Your painted pens are really nice. I think you should paint an actual 4x6 pictue to go with the pen, and incorporate the picture into a pen stand somehow and raise the price even more []

Glad to see you back around. Hope nothing to serious with the crutches thing, I guess I missed what happened.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 30, 2007)

Johnathan, your work is exquisite. Penturning in general is really just a skill, but yours and some others are truly art!!!!![]


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the shells concept, and the execution is wonderfull.

Rmartin


----------



## DKF (Sep 30, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful........like others have said....a work of Art!


----------



## neon007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful pen. Very nice design.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 30, 2007)

My gosh thats beautiful and the finch pen is going to be just as beautiful. I have a hard time just drawing a stright line with a stright edge, you are truly an "ARTIST".


----------



## gerryr (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful work as always Johnathon.  Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great looking pen, nice work. Good to see you posting again.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. I wish I had a better photo but hey, that's a totally different skill/art that I just don't quite have yet. []


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I think what I always think when I see your pens...it's crazy awesome, and obviously I'm jealous!  Can I ask how much that pen is worth?


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 1, 2007)

Wonderful workmanship; your artistic talent is clearly evident. Beautiful.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> <br />I think what I always think when I see your pens...it's crazy awesome, and obviously I'm jealous!  Can I ask how much that pen is worth?



Thanks Jeff and everyone, the pen will be featured on my website at $1,300.00 There will only be 10 made, each featuring a different reef scene. Two have been sold, one will stay with me, and the other seven will be made to order. I know they're not for everyone but I really enjoy making them and love the excitement the new owners show when they first see them. I hope to get away from using the kits in my next series. You can see here that I used a Statesman from CSUSA and inside the cap is a solid 14k gold nib from www.penworks.us


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm hoping my latest pen will fetch $25 ! [:0]  Your pen is awesome, my guess was high, but not that high, but I don't doubt it's worth it!


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> <br />I'm hoping my latest pen will fetch $25 ! [:0]  Your pen is awesome, my guess was high, but not that high, but I don't doubt it's worth it!



Jeff, I think that it is important to understand that your pen is worth however much you say it's worth. Yes, I think the higher the price, the harder they are to sell, but it doesn't mean you don't have a nice expensive pen in your hand. Knowing how to "entertain" buyers is something I've worked on but also something I wish I was much better at. I guess where I live people are more willing to pay a lot of money for something just for the sake of the "showing off" quality." This said, I think that anyone that is able to create a pen out of a block of wood or resin is an artist in their own right, not a crafter. This is eveyone here on IAP.


----------



## airrat (Oct 1, 2007)

glad to see you back johnathan.  Beautiful work as usual.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd ask you to share your recipe for CA paint but it wouldn't do me any good. THAT is talent that you have there... great job!!! Really do wish I had that painting talent.[8D][8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be darned if it's not my lost friend Johnathan back at it!
Marvelous job on the pen and welcome back.

Between you and Janet the art of painting pens has seen a knew high!


----------

